# Problem cranking Ford 8600



## Hulaagu (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got a head scratcher. I have put in new fuel & air filters, bled lines, cleaned fuel pump & starter & lines in my 8600 but still won't crank. it will run briefly on either but quickly shuts off. very much like when I tried to crank it before I knew to put it in parking brake (between high/low) and gear between 1 &2. the gearbox does have some loose play in it. does anyone have any suggestions? I sure would be open to any ideas. please!


----------

